# Marijuana and drug use in Mexico



## challenger2 (Mar 29, 2013)

With the recent law changes in Colorado and debates over the use of recreational marijuana, I was curious what the consequences are for getting caught with marijuana, cocaine, crack etc. in Mexico? I'm not a user by the way. Just wondering if pot is readily found and pushed on the streets---I've never been approached on my visits. Since most marijuana passes through Mexican borders or the Pacific beaches of CA, it seems that drug abuse is something only the US and Canada residents can afford? Will Mexican doctors approve the use of marijuana for medical purposes?


----------



## challenger2 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Marijuana use*

AS I MENTIONED IN THE ORIGINAL POST----I AM NOT A USER. Curious why there hasn't been even one post on this subject after hundreds of views? Did I hit on an unpopular topic or one that is taboo? Not even a comment on unofficial / unconfirmed consequences for drug use even if medically approved.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

challenger2 said:


> AS I MENTIONED IN THE ORIGINAL POST----I AM NOT A USER. Curious why there hasn't been even one post on this subject after hundreds of views? Did I hit on an unpopular topic or one that is taboo? Not even a comment on unofficial / unconfirmed consequences for drug use even if medically approved.


There was another thread on this topic a few months ago. It was closed by popular demand. Apparently, the issue is not of interest to most members.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Changes in that US law has no impact in Mexico whatsoever
Maybe if all drugs become legal in the US, Mexican drug cartels wolud have to find another way of living, not for now
It has not been an important news here


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok,let me get this straight, Colorado changes the mota law and the burros take a siesta durning the super bowl.............


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Ok,let me get this straight, Colorado changes the mota law and the burros take a siesta durning the super bowl.............


I did not quite understand your comment


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I did not quite understand your comment


I believe Chicois is trying to be funny. The Denver Broncos apparently turned into the Denver Burros tonight.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You could read this:

Decriminalizing marijuana: Could Mexico City be next to light up?


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone just wrote an article about this same subject, and it's been published in the San Diego Reader. If you read it, you'll find answers to your question and more information pertaining to the subject.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Mexico seems to be pretty tolerant as far as drug use .... until they start acting like CRACK addicts can anywhere. Don't get crazy and deal


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

In areas of Mexico there may be a tolerance for someone smoking pot, not blatantly in front of police or in crowded places ... but that tolerance is probably limited to Mexican nationals. Foreigners who are obviously not Mexican run the risk of being shaken-down for bribes or arrested and extorted. Mexico has a huge drug consumption problem, primarily with drugs more damaging than pot.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I think it is legal in Mexico City to have a limited amount in one's pocket, but don't know if that is true of other provinces. Like someone else said above, it is one thing for a national andanother for a foreigner.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

challenger2 said:


> AS I MENTIONED IN THE ORIGINAL POST----I AM NOT A USER. Curious why there hasn't been even one post on this subject after hundreds of views? Did I hit on an unpopular topic or one that is taboo? Not even a comment on unofficial / unconfirmed consequences for drug use even if medically approved.


Since I too am not a user, the topic is only mildly interesting to me.
But I am interested in how you know your original post had hundreds of views? How do I access the counter?

PS With the reputation of Mexican hoosegows, I wouldn't take a chance on using - even if I was a user!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No interest = no curiosity = no posting on the topic. It is a self-closer.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> […]
> But I am interested in how you know your original post had hundreds of views? How do I access the counter?[…]


The list of all the threads on the main Mexico Page has a column for the number of views a thread has had, as well as a column for the number of replies.


----------



## challenger2 (Mar 29, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> No interest = no curiosity = no posting on the topic. It is a self-closer.


Thanks to all those with curiosity and interest!! Between January 6th and Feb 8th more than 644 members took the time to read this thread or comment-----hardly a self-closer.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Justina said:


> I think it is legal in Mexico City to have a limited amount in one's pocket, but don't know if that is true of other provinces. Like someone else said above, it is one thing for a national andanother for a foreigner.


It is not legal to have a small amount or any amount, not in Mexico city or anywhere, don't push your luck , really it is not woth it
Not for Mexicans or anyone


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> It is not legal to have a small amount or any amount, not in Mexico city or anywhere, don't push your luck , really it is not woth it
> Not for Mexicans or anyone


Not true. Mexico decriminalized the possession of small amounts of recreational drugs for personal use in 2009.

You can legally possess up to 5 grams of marijuana, half a gram of cocaine, 50 milligrams of heroin, 40 milligrams of methamphetamine, and 0.015 milligrams of LSD.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Chelloveck said:


> Not true. Mexico decriminalized the possession of small amounts of recreational drugs for personal use in 2009.
> 
> You can legally possess up to 5 grams of marijuana, half a gram of cocaine, 50 milligrams of heroin, 40 milligrams of methamphetamine, and 0.015 milligrams of LSD.


Last time I checked we were still in Mexico. What the law says and how it is interpreted can be two different things. Like Gary says, "don't push your luck. It is not worth it."


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Last time I checked we were still in Mexico. What the law says and how it is interpreted can be two different things. Like Gary says, "don't push your luck. It is not worth it."


I've only been living in Mexico for a short time, and I already understand that the police are not very well-versed in Mexican law. Police here are mostly trained in how to defend themselves, and have very little knowledge of the law. You can be completely within your legal rights here, and still be detained.

However, the law is the law. I was only clarifying the law for the OP, not offering advice.

From what I've seen, the police in Mexico interpret their legal powers widely. Some are looking for the mordita, some are quick to arrest, but most are just making sure that you aren't doing anything seriously wrong and will let you pass with a quick "adelante".

Drug use is a personal choice. Any slob can dole out nuggets of wisdom like "don't push your luck".

But, from what I've seen, casual drug use here in Mexico is much less likely to result in incarceration than in the U.S.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Chelloveck said:


> Not true. Mexico decriminalized the possession of small amounts of recreational drugs for personal use in 2009. You can legally possess up to 5 grams of marijuana, half a gram of cocaine, 50 milligrams of heroin, 40 milligrams of methamphetamine, and 0.015 milligrams of LSD.


Ok, try it
I won't tell you... "I told you!" When I visit you at the CEREZO

I'm a Mexican Citizen and I know what I'm talking about...or maybe not?
You try and tell me


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Ok, try it I won't tell you... "I told you!" When I visit you at the CEREZO I'm a Mexican Citizen and I know what I'm talking about...or maybe not? You try and tell me


CERESO, Sorry


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Chelloveck said:


> I've only been living in Mexico for a short time, and I already understand that the police are not very well-versed in Mexican law. Police here are mostly trained in how to defend themselves, and have very little knowledge of the law. You can be completely within your legal rights here, and still be detained. However, the law is the law. I was only clarifying the law for the OP, not offering advice. From what I've seen, the police in Mexico interpret their legal powers widely. Some are looking for the mordita, some are quick to arrest, but most are just making sure that you aren't doing anything seriously wrong and will let you pass with a quick "adelante". Drug use is a personal choice. Any slob can dole out nuggets of wisdom like "don't push your luck". But, from what I've seen, casual drug use here in Mexico is much less likely to result in incarceration than in the U.S.


As you said, you've been living in Mexico for a short time
It is not mordita, but mordida
Drugs use is a personal choice? Not according to Mexican law, if so, let me know where it says so
On the slob part, and nuggets of wisdom, i will let that one pass. I' m a Mexican. Citizen and know way much more about MY laws than you do 
"From what you have seen" what you may have seen is not much, since you've been in. Mexico a short time, don't speak the language, are not an Attorney and haven't spend time at the juzgados
Sorry for being like this, but just felt I had to clarify


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> As you said, you've been living in Mexico for a short time
> It is not mordita, but mordida
> Drugs use is a personal choice? Not according to Mexican law, if so, let me know where it says so
> On the slob part, and nuggets of wisdom, i will let that one pass. I' m a Mexican. Citizen and know way much more about MY laws than you do
> ...


Yes, mordida. Sorry for the typo.

The "slob" comment wasn't intended to be an insult, just similar to saying "anybody".

Otherwise, I stand by my earlier post. The OP asked about the drug laws here, and I provided specific information about what amounts of particular substances are considered legal for personal possession and use according to Mexican law.

Sorry if my comment sounded snarky. It wasn't meant to offend.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> Otherwise, I stand by my earlier post. The OP asked about the drug laws here, and I provided specific information about what amounts of particular substances are considered legal for personal possession and use according to Mexican law.


It would be useful to provide a link to the "specific information" you mention above. In any event, laws or no laws, it isn't advisable for a foreigner living in Mexico to use or carry around drugs, especially not in public.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> As you said, you've been living in Mexico for a short time
> It is not mordita, but mordida
> Drugs use is a personal choice? Not according to Mexican law, if so, let me know where it says so
> On the slob part, and nuggets of wisdom, i will let that one pass. I' m a Mexican. Citizen and know way much more about MY laws than you do
> ...



Gary everyone knows your are a Mexican citizen as you say that in nearly every post. However, I have been here over 35 years, probably almost as old as your are. I know that marijuana has been dicriminalized for a certain amount because my son's best friend was stopped and had the legal amount in his possession and his lawyer was able to have the charges dropped for possession. You can go back and forth all you want about how they are your laws and you are Mexican and should know more. I hate to burst your bubble but I am also a Mexican citizen and I know from what Pablo went through what the law is.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> Gary everyone knows your are a Mexican citizen as you say that in nearly every post. However, I have been here over 35 years, probably almost as old as your are. I know that marijuana has been dicriminalized for a certain amount because my son's best friend was stopped and had the legal amount in his possession and his lawyer was able to have the charges dropped for possession. You can go back and forth all you want about how they are your laws and you are Mexican and should know more. I hate to burst your bubble but I am also a Mexican citizen and I know from what Pablo went through what the law is.


So the law says that you can legally carry around a certain amount of marijuana on your person, but apparently the police officer who stopped your son's friend wasn't aware of the law and a lawyer was needed to have the charges dropped. What about those who don't have ready access to a lawyer? They might end in a lovely Mexican jail cell, mightn't they?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> It would be useful to provide a link to the "specific information" you mention above. In any event, laws or no laws, it isn't advisable for a foreigner living in Mexico to use or carry around drugs, especially not in public.


I would be happy to provide a link, but apparently I haven't yet earned that privilege on this forum.

However, the 2009 reforms to Mexico's General Health Act, Federal Penal Code, and Federal Code of Criminal Procedures regarding personal drug possession and use are summarized in the following PDF:

tijuana.usconsulate.gov/drug_fact_sheet.pdf


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> So the law says that you can legally carry around a certain amount of marijuana on your person, but apparently the police officer who stopped your son's friend wasn't aware of the law and a lawyer was needed to have the charges dropped. What about those who don't have ready access to a lawyer? They might end in a lovely Mexican jail cell, mightn't they?


Isla,
Yes they might, but that does not make it illegal on their part to have. I am against smoking marijuana and taking any type of illegal substance, but since it is legal to have a small amount it is like alcohol in my opinion. Not everyone likes it, agrees with it, but it is what it is - LEGAL. 
Regarding the police officer - he asked for a bribe and the kid would not pay it, to keep face he had to arrest him, even if the charges would not stick.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PanamaJack said:


> Gary everyone knows your are a Mexican citizen as you say that in nearly every post. However, I have been here over 35 years, probably almost as old as your are. I know that marijuana has been dicriminalized for a certain amount because my son's best friend was stopped and had the legal amount in his possession and his lawyer was able to have the charges dropped for possession. You can go back and forth all you want about how they are your laws and you are Mexican and should know more. I hate to burst your bubble but I am also a Mexican citizen and I know from what Pablo went through what the law is.


Yes, we all know that Gary is Mexican, but Chelloveck as a relative newcomer might not have.

What is it with these Marijuana threads? They always seem to go off the rails. I am going to give this thread one more hour for people to get their last two cents in, then I will close it. There are too many people skating too close to violating rules of civility.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> Isla,
> Yes they might, but that does not make it illegal on their part to have. I am against smoking marijuana and taking any type of illegal substance, but since it is legal to have a small amount it is like alcohol in my opinion. Not everyone likes it, agrees with it, but it is what it is - LEGAL.
> Regarding the police officer - he asked for a bribe and the kid would not pay it, to keep face he had to arrest him, even if the charges would not stick.


So it's legal, so what? It sounds like the fact that it's legal doesn't mean that possessing and using marijuana in Mexico can still cause you problems. Why bother with marijuana in the first place?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

PanamaJack said:


> Isla,
> Yes they might, but that does not make it illegal on their part to have. I am against smoking marijuana and taking any type of illegal substance, but since it is legal to have a small amount it is like alcohol in my opinion. Not everyone likes it, agrees with it, but it is what it is - LEGAL.
> Regarding the police officer - he asked for a bribe and the kid would not pay it, to keep face he had to arrest him, even if the charges would not stick.


Here's a key clause from the 2009 reforms:

"In any case, individuals found in possession of a small amount of drugs will be presented before the local prosecutor, who will determine if such possession was intended for personal consumption or trafficking and distribution. In the former, the individual will be released and his/her file sent to the proper health authority."

So, as I alluded to earlier, you are still subject to detainment even if you are in possession of a legal amount of narcotics.

I only meant to clarify the law for the OP, not to suggest that it's perfectly acceptable to walk around with 40 mg of heroin in your pocket. Even though that is technically legal, it will still likely result in a hassle if discovered.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> What is it with these Marijuana threads? They always seem to go off the rails.


I think it's because it's an emotional issue for many people.

Alcohol results in far more disease, death, and destruction than any other drug by far, yet most of us come from cultures where alcohol is widely distributed and used, and is even highly promoted as an essential component of living "the good life". At the same time, in those same cultures, people are routinely incarcerated for using much less destructive substances such as marijuana or powder cocaine.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> I think it's because it's an emotional issue for many people.
> 
> Alcohol results in far more disease, death, and destruction than any other drug by far, yet most of us come from cultures where alcohol is widely distributed and used, and is even highly promoted as an essential component of living "the good life". At the same time, in those same cultures, people are routinely incarcerated for using much less destructive substances such as marijuana or powder cocaine.


I get it, it's the old "alcohol bad, marijuana good" refrain. To lift my spirits, I prefer a good cup of coffee myself!


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I get it, it's the old "alcohol bad, marijuana good" refrain. To lift my spirits, I prefer a good cup of coffee myself!


Alcohol is my drug of choice. Coffee runs a close second.

I've only smoked weed on a few occasions since my high school days. But I can certainly see the abject lunacy of marijuana use being considered a criminal offense while alcohol use is considered perfectly acceptable behavior.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

PanamaJack said:


> Gary everyone knows your are a Mexican citizen as you say that in nearly every post. However, I have been here over 35 years, probably almost as old as your are. I know that marijuana has been dicriminalized for a certain amount because my son's best friend was stopped and had the legal amount in his possession and his lawyer was able to have the charges dropped for possession. You can go back and forth all you want about how they are your laws and you are Mexican and should know more. I hate to burst your bubble but I am also a Mexican citizen and I know from what Pablo went through what the law is.


I did not noticed I wrote I was Mexican in nearly all my posts, I will put it next to my signature, to be in all my posts from now on.
You did not burt any bubble, since I don´t have one
I really don't care much about pot, since I have never used it and the vast majority of my friends don't use it either. 
I wanted to clarify a bit about what the reality is in Mexico when using and carrying drugs.
As you said, your son's best friend got out, I bet he soiled his pants when arrested and is not very proud of going trough all that trouble just for smoking pot.
Some other times people just give a bribe, and some other, they get beaten badly just for "being mariguanos" It all depends
I'm 48 by the way and been in Mexico for 4 generations. I don't know if this would apply as a bubble

By the way, I'm glad you are a Mexican as well


Gary J, Mexican Citizen


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks to all for their contributions and clarifications. This thread and the discussion of drug laws is now closed (until the next time someone starts a thread on the subject ).


----------

